# Sapphire Radeon RX 6700 XT Nitro+



## W1zzard (Mar 17, 2021)

With the Nitro+, Sapphire sent us their RX 6700 XT flagship custom design. It comes with an excellent RGB implementation and a dual BIOS that can be toggled in software. The cooler works very well and achieves great temperatures and noise levels.

*Show full review*


----------



## cueman (Mar 17, 2021)

hmm, cant beat rtx 3070 FE editon .....so, then AIB version of it, example MSI GeForce RTX 3070 Gaming X trio goes even faster

looks doesent matter what version is test amd or AIB  version...

so,price is issue....


----------



## DonKnotts (Mar 17, 2021)

I just can't wrap my head around the prices of any current graphics card, but this one's MSRP is baffling. The MSRP of $580 vs the MSRP 0f $499 for the 3070, why on Earth would I ever choose this other than having no choice due to availability?

Also;


> I'd say that a price up to $700 is very reasonable for the RX 6700 XT


This line actually made my blood boil a little. How on Earth can you consider what is basically either a 1080P with RT or 1440P 60FPS card in 2021 reasonable at $700? I know what you meant in this context, but still, just seeing those words drove me half way up the wall.

I have very little hope that Intel will bring anything good to the table with DG2, and even if they do, I doubt they will price their cards any better. I'd go with the cliché and say that I guess I'll just have to switch to console because I can't afford to continue with PC gaming anymore, but I can't find any PS5's anywhere either. At least none that aren't being sold at astronomical prices by scalpers or as part of some forced bundle with an inflated price. Money is tighter than ever, and everything, *EVERYTHING* that helps keep me sane is more and more expensive and getting out of reach.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 17, 2021)

DonKnotts said:


> How on Earth can you consider what is basically either a 1080P with RT or 1440P 60FPS card in 2021 reasonable at $700? I know what you meant in this context, but still, just seeing those words drove me half way up the wall.


I know what you mean, and of course I sympathize, but the market is what it is



DonKnotts said:


> switch to console because I can't afford to continue with PC gaming anymore, but I can't find any PS5's anywhere either.


I usually would have written about exactly this problem in the conclusion, which is a huge threat, especially for NVIDIA. But with consoles being totally out of stock, too, there's no risk for the PCMR


----------



## XTF (Mar 17, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> I know what you mean, and of course I sympathize, but the market is what it is
> 
> 
> I usually would have written about exactly this problem in the conclusion, which is a huge thread, especially for NVIDIA. But with consoles being totally out of stock, too, there's no risk for the PCMR


threat? 

Availability of consoles is way better than GPUs isn't it?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 17, 2021)

XTF said:


> threat?


fail, fixed



XTF said:


> Availability of consoles is way better than GPUs isn't it?


is it? PS5 is sold out everywhere?


----------



## XTF (Mar 17, 2021)

A friend bought 5 PS5s total for friends, at MSRP. Doubt I'd be able to do that with GPUs.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 17, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> fail, fixed
> 
> 
> is it? PS5 is sold out everywhere?



The only success I have had at buying hardware, consoles or PCs, is through stock monitoring sites. It is a shame, but demand is high and new / preowned prices are extremely inflated.

Example, I just sold a Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ for $600. This is more than I paid for the card new 3 years ago.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 17, 2021)

You said power connection is 2x8 pin but showing 1 8 pin + 1 6 pin.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 17, 2021)

night.fox said:


> You said power connection is 2x8 pin but showing 1 8 pin + 1 6 pin.


Fixed now, thanks


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 17, 2021)

Another good review, W1zz! Thank you  

*waits for the 6600 and 6500*


----------



## lemoncarbonate (Mar 18, 2021)

That is one sexy looking card! I've always love Sapphire's card


----------



## B-Real (Mar 18, 2021)

DonKnotts said:


> I just can't wrap my head around the prices of any current graphics card, but this one's MSRP is baffling. The MSRP of $580 vs the MSRP 0f $499 for the 3070, why on Earth would I ever choose this other than having no choice due to availability?
> 
> Also;
> 
> ...


RX 6700XT is $480, not $580. So it is $20 cheaper than the 3070. The raw performance is also a tad bit slower (3070 is 4% faster). The choice is yours: you need +4GB VRAM for 1440p and 4K or better RT performance.



cueman said:


> hmm, cant beat rtx 3070 FE editon .....so, then AIB version of it, example MSI GeForce RTX 3070 Gaming X trio goes even faster
> 
> looks doesent matter what version is test amd or AIB  version...
> 
> so,price is issue....


The MSI Gaming X 3070 is a massive 2% faster than the FE.  So instead of 100 fps, you get 102.


----------



## DonKnotts (Mar 18, 2021)

B-Real said:


> RX 6700XT is $480, not $580.


This review and this accompanying thread is for the Sapphire Radeon RX 6700 XT Nitro+, which has an MSRP of $580. If you had read the first page of the review, you would have seen that.


----------



## 860lacov (May 10, 2021)

I can buy 2 3060 RTX for 1430 USD and sell them for about 1860 USD
I can get 6700 XT Nitro + for 1173

Is such a deal worth considering ?
All prices are tax included.


----------



## Athlonite (May 23, 2021)

860lacov said:


> I can buy 2 3060 RTX for 1430 USD and sell them for about 1860 USD
> I can get 6700 XT Nitro + for 1173
> 
> Is such a deal worth considering ?
> All prices are tax included.



if you can I'd go for an RX6800 over an 6700XT anyday


----------



## Bjørgersson (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi @W1zzard,

Thanks for the review! Do you think you could get hold of a Pulse as well for a review? I'd prefer that for its compact design, although I can't find anything about it on the web. Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 9, 2021)

Bjørgersson said:


> Hi @W1zzard,
> 
> Thanks for the review! Do you think you could get hold of a Pulse as well for a review? I'd prefer that for its compact design, although I can't find anything about it on the web. Thanks.


Sapphire has only been sampling the Nitro+ variant from what I understand, and buying a Pulse just for sake of review is out of the question in the current market


----------



## Bjørgersson (Oct 9, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Sapphire has only been sampling the Nitro+ variant from what I understand, and buying a Pulse just for sake of review is out of the question in the current market


Yeah, I was thinking of Sapphire being kind enough to provide one for you. Definitely not buying.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 17, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I know what you mean, and of course I sympathize, but the market is what it is
> 
> 
> I usually would have written about exactly this problem in the conclusion, which is a huge threat, especially for NVIDIA. But with consoles being totally out of stock, too, there's no risk for the PCMR



this card is on sale for $479 on walmart in america at the moment (sold by Monoprice, through walmart website)  legit and new/sealed.

very impressive pricing. this whole not blaming it on crypto, when cards are this cheap after the biggest crypto crash? me thinksies its not a coincidence  


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapcsales/comments/urqyd7


----------

